# Oy Catholics



## Average Joey (Apr 3, 2005)

I am watching the mass for the pope on foxnews.Sickening.Walk up to any of those people and ask them simply what the gospel is and they couldn`t come close the right answer.Well that is all of the lost but these are people who consider themselves christians.

I put a post up on RR and they deleted the whole thread because I said "A former Catholic friend of mine said that Catholicism is the lost man`s favorite religion.".I guess RR is becoming more and more ecumenical.

I am thinking since the pope`s death,catholicism would be a good discussion on here.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 3, 2005)

We had a friend over for dinner last night and, of course, the death of the Pope came up. I asked how God could honor the life of a man who promoted idolotry. 

No doubt he was a nice man who did many deeds worthy of praise from man's earthly perspective. But could we EVER dare say to anyone that this man (or any "good" Catholic) will be judged by God as a wicked servant?

Thanks, Joey, for starting the thread. I was hooping someone would.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> I am watching the mass for the pope on foxnews.Sickening.Walk up to any of those people and ask them simply what the gospel is and they couldn`t come close the right answer.Well that is all of the lost but these are people who consider themselves christians.
> 
> I put a post up on RR and they deleted the whole thread because I said "A former Catholic friend of mine said that Catholicism is the lost man`s favorite religion.".I guess RR is becoming more and more ecumenical.
> ...


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Raptureready.com


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Joe Burgess, what is RR? Where is it? May I know? 
Thank you


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

I got it now Joe, don't have to answer me


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Joe, someone named James dares to say so. Brave man!
http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=317


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Hey Joe, someone named James dares to say so. Brave man!
> http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=317



Yes I read that.Brave indeed!


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 5, 2005)

Someone has just shouted at James! I won't have the strength to even stand straight if I were James. Horrible!


----------

